# Ol' Dads Back



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally after 4 months of regretfully







trading my Armatus I finally got him back







and he is weened off live food!! I really kicked myself in the ass for getting rid of him. I got him from Aquascape at 2 1/2" and he is now pushing 10" He actually bit the guy I traded him to!! Here are a few quick photos of him I took today! He is separated from my wolfs but they will be in the 150 tomorrow!


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Very nice! They look great when they start getting a bit of bulk on.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks great







, amazing that you got him back


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hes gonna be so happy in that 150!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually he is now in the 125 with the 2 Cobras! I am keeping close tabs on the cohab. The Cobras will not hurt him but I am slightly worried about him attacking the Cobras!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^well my statement above lasted 10 minutes as the Armatus grabbed one of my snakeheads on its way up for air and was trying to eat him














Luckily I was keeping close tabs on it and ran over and beat on the tank. Thankfully the Armatus let go. I think the snakehead will be fine as he only got the back of his tail!


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

god damn! that is one ferocious looking beast.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the light damage on his tail!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DUde, badass.
Looks like an evil little motherfocker.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one badass fish. like the bulk on that guy


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Love the Armatus....glad to see you were able to get your hands on him again. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

GODDAMN!!!!!!!He looks sick!!!!! Very nice man,congrats in getting him back


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

What did you trade him off for? I thought you were building the 550g for him?

That SOB has some serious bulk to him


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

That fish looks awesome... I actually never seen a fish like that before. How long did it take for him to get that size?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

khmerboiRED said:


> That fish looks awesome... I actually never seen a fish like that before. How long did it take for him to get that size?


He was about 1 1/2" when I got him at the end of August 08. They grow pretty fast. He actually should be bigger but the guy that had him for a few months only fed him 2-3 times a week. They have really fast metabolism and will eat a full meal everyday.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> That fish looks awesome... I actually never seen a fish like that before. How long did it take for him to get that size?


He was about 1 1/2" when I got him at the end of August 08. They grow pretty fast. He actually should be bigger but the guy that had him for a few months only fed him 2-3 times a week. They have really fast metabolism and will eat a full meal everyday.
[/quote]

Is another name for this fish "Vampire Tetra" ?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, but there are 4 types in the hydrolycus genus.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome that you managed to get him back. I hate it when I sell/trade something and have major regrets about it later. Currently going through that with a gecko I sold - but I'm crafty, I'm getting her back temporarily on a breeding loan.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^yeah it does suck.........especially when it is a spurt of the moment thing and you do not really give it a lot of thought. Glad to here you are getting your Gecko back for a visit.



Plowboy said:


> What did you trade him off for? I thought you were building the 550g for him?
> 
> That SOB has some serious bulk to him


I got the Cobras for him back in October and got him back in February. He is going in the 550 when it is done.

A few updated pics


----------

